# Only taken 12 months



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

&#8230;.but I have finally signed up

8)

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

finally! lol

J
xx


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

eastwood1875 said:


> &#8230;.but I have finally signed up
> 
> 8)
> 
> Daz


Cool , look forward to meeting you at AITP


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

You too Neil and Jess of course 

8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Daz, Get you Banner displayed now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Jess of course
> 
> 8)


2nd time for you aint you lucky! lol I'll park next to you so that you can just take your OCD over to my car  lol

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I will give yours a rubbing over too Jess 

lol

Daz x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> I will give yours a rubbing over too Jess
> 
> lol
> 
> Daz x


Steady 

J
xx


----------

